
Decline and fall: how American society unravelled (2013) - danaliv
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jun/19/decline-fall-american-society-unravelled
======
newb93
American society is a massive collection of many, many different groups. No
other heterogenous group of this scale relative to the rest of the world, save
perhaps for the great empires of the past, has ever existed. We are bound to
have struggle.

The story of America is the story of the world. When America oppressed
minorities, it did so as all societies on Earth had oppressed their
minorities, until the modern age has begun to open our eyes to better ways of
living together.

As the American middle class dissolves, it does so as the middle class
throughout much of the developed world dissolves.

We are a unique country, saddled with unique challenges, but these are more
challenges of scale than anything else.

We will require visionary leadership if we are to overcome them.

